# Beware!



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Im not sure how many of you guys actually know about this SCAM/FRAUD going around... long story short, I was at a gas station and two fellas approached me and asked me if i wanted a home theatre system... it seemed legit at the time since they showed invoices, catalogue and brochures of the product (not to mention these guys are REALLY good salesman). I never fall for this kind of sales talk. I'm always cautious on whatever product i purchase ( even from a LEGIT retailer) Unfortunately, i got hypnotized into this bullcrap as well . Ill admit, it wasn't the smartest thing to do and thought i'd share this experience to you guys hoping that this can somehow help you in the future.

heres for reference, after i got home and googled just what happened to me...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_van_speaker_scam






these guys (two white male mid 30's - early 40's) where in a black van. The speakers i bought may work (but not as advertised), but bottom line is... ITS A FRAUD!

oh well... lesson learned


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Never buy things from people in a van?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

azotemia said:


> I was at a gas station and two fellas approached me and asked me if i wanted a home theatre system... it seemed legit at the time..


beware the white cargo van specials!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol, almost got the poo kicked out of me for accusing a couple of those "white van guys" of selling "hot" merchandise. Best is to just politely refuse them.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ya...I never bought one but I almost got recruited lol long time ago. they actually put an ad in Toronto Sun for driver no selling experience required. This thing is still going on eh? must be good business for some people. Whats the brand name?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Lol, almost got the poo kicked out of me for accusing a couple of those "white van guys" of selling "hot" merchandise. Best is to just politely refuse them.


its not hot, its just cheap shirt


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been accosted by guys like that a few times, they are soooooo pushy it turns me off. Home depot and Canadian tire parking lots is where I've seen them. They are almost impossible to say no to; you have to be rude, and report it to the store manager, as they are on private property.

If I want to buy cheap crap electronics, there's always eBay. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha, I just read that wiki article. The resulting self-perpetuating scam is hilarious.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oh no ;_; thanks for the info!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

dont feel to bad i know a guy who bought one of these stereo systems while it wasnt digital as they claimed it ended being an alright stereo for what he paid. I get approached by these guys a few times a year, they really dont like it when you snap a picture of them and their truck lol


----------

